# 2006 GTO Steering Wheel Change



## rufusthedog (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello All,

I've got a 2006 GTO with 20K miles & the steering wheel looks like dogXXXX. It appears that the vendor that supplied the steering wheel did a poor job at their craft - the silver stuff is peeing & looks like it has 200K miles on it.

So ..... I'd like to replace the sheel with something a bit more in tune with the style & performance of the car.

Does anyone make a wheel & adaptor to replace the stock wheel or so I just live with it??

Thanks.
RTD


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

rufusthedog said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've got a 2006 GTO with 20K miles & the steering wheel looks like dogXXXX. It appears that the vendor that supplied the steering wheel did a poor job at their craft - the silver stuff is peeing & looks like it has 200K miles on it.
> 
> ...


It wasn't the vendor its the quality of the product. MANY have reported the silver caps peeling. If it's out of warranty you can remove them and refinish. Some have painted them different colors.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

how do you like this?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

2004goat said:


> how do you like this?


Nice!


----------



## rufusthedog (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I assume that the all black is a "repaired" version of the peeling silver caps version?

I just ordered a flee-bay wheel so I can experiment.

Thanks again & nively done wheel.

RTD


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

no the all black is a factory Holden/GM wheel. its from jhp you need to check them out, the have great stuff for the 04-06 gto


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

they also have this style but still has the silver.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

2004goat said:


> how do you like this?


I like that too...nice!
Bill


----------

